# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 11 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير

حالة الطقس لهذا اليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الثلاثاء 11/02/1431  الموافق  26/01/2010

سماء صحو إلى غائمة جزئيا مع استمرارية تدفق الهواء  البارد وذلك على الأجزاء الجنوبية للمنطقة الشرقية ومنطقة الرياض حتى وادي الدواسر  يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرة للأتربة والغبار تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية,  وسماء غائمة جزئيا تتخللها سحب ركامية على مرتفعات عسير مع فرصة لتكون الضباب في  ساعات الليل المتأخر والصباح الباكر على أجزاء من تلك المناطق.




البحر الأحمر :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 18 – 42 كم/ساعة على  الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط في حين تتحول تدريجيا جنوبية غربية إلى غربية على الجزء  الجنوبي. 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف ، قد يصل إلى مترين  على الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 38 كم/ساعة في حين  تصل سرعتها أكثر من 45 كم/ساعة نهار الغد .
 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر الى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و 18 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 18 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 48 %

سرعة الرياح / 5 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  1 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأرصاد: موجة باردة تدخل المنطقة الشرقية إلى الثلاجة


توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة تأثر مناطق المملكة  بكتلة هوائية باردة تؤدي إلى انخفاض ملموس في درجات الحرارة تصل الصغرى منها دون  الصفر المئوي على المناطق الشمالية ثم مناطق وسط وشرق المملكة وتمتد إلى بقية  المناطق تباعاً وذلك بداية من مساء امس الاثنين وحتى الخميس المقبل. وأشارت الرئاسة  في تقرير لها الى أن الكتلة الهوائية الباردة ستكون مصحوبة برياح نشطة تصل سرعتها  60كم/س تؤدي إلى أتربة مثارة قد تتحول إلى عواصف ترابية، وأوضحت ان ذلك يشمل نشاطا  في الرياح السطحية بالبحر الأحمر والخليج العربي.
كما توقعت أن تظهر السحب  الركامية على مرتفعات الباحة قد تشمل مرتفعات الطائف، عسير وجازان . وتزداد نسبة  الرطوبة على مناطق شمال المملكة والأجزاء الشمالية من وسط المملكة والمرتفعات  الجنوبية الغربية مع فرصة لتكون الضباب خلال الليل والصباح الباكر.
وبينت  الرئاسة أن الرياح السطحية على البحر الأحمر ستكون شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 إلى 42  كيلا في الساعة على الجزءين الشمالي والأوسط في حين تكون جنوبية غربية على الجزء  الجنوبي، وارتفاع الموج من متر إلى متر ونصف، قد يصل إلى مترين خاصةً الجزء الأوسط،  وحالة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.
كما بينت أن الرياح السطحية على الخليج  العربي ستكون جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15 إلى 42 كيلا في الساعة، وارتفاع  الموج من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف، وحالة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج..
وعزا فلكيون  هذا التغير في الطقس لمرور كتلة هوائية باردة قادمة من أوروبا على منطقة الخليج،  وعن المنطقة الشرقية فقد شهدت امس تغيرا جذريا في المناخ حيث انخفضت درجات الحرارة  وتلبدت السماء بالغيوم منذرة بسقوط المطر، وحذر فلكيون أن موسم المطر والبرد قد بدأ  في المنطقة الشرقية حيث تنخفض درجات الحرارة ليلا، وقد اغرت هذه الاجواء محبي البر  بالخروج والتنزه والتخييم، كما ساهمت الاجواء في زيادة أسعار الحطب والدفايات  والبطاطين بعد الاقبال عليها بشكل مكثف..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المريخ يبلغ أقرب نقطة إلى الأرض الجمعة المقبل




قال عضو جمعية الفلك بالقطيف سلمان الرمضان: إن كوكب المريخ سيبلغ أقرب نقطة له من  الأرض بعد منتصف ليل الجمعة المقبل، و سيتوسط سماء المنطقة الشرقية حيث سيقابل  الشمس عند الساعة 10:35 مساءً 

مبيناً بأن ظاهرة التقابل بين الكواكب بما فيها  القمر مع الشمس واقترابها من الأرض ظاهرة فلكية طبيعية وهي تحصل لكوكب المريخ كل 26  شهرا مشيراً إلى أن المسافة تختلف من اقتراب لآخر بسبب كون مدارات الكواكب حول  الشمس ليست دائرية ، وإنما هي بيضاوية تقع الشمس في إحدى بؤرتي المدار الخاص بكل  كوكب.

ولفت عضو جمعية الفلك إلى أن المسافة التي يمكن أن  يصلها المريخ بالنسبة للأرض تبلغ100.8 مليون كم لكنها قد تصل 55.63 مليون كم ،  مبينا بأنها وصلت عام 2003 مسافة بلغت 55.758 مليون كم في حدث لم يحدث منذ ما يزيد  على 5000 سنة رغم اقترابه في أرقام صغيرة في أعوام 1766 و1845 و1924ميلادي. كما  سيتكرر اقترابه الأدنى 29 أغسطس في عام 2287 .

وأكد الرمضان أنه ستكون المسافة هذا العام  992680000 كم تقريبا وهو ما يعادل 0.664 وحدة فلكية وهو عندما يكون المريخ في أقرب  مسافة للأرض وسيكون في شدة لمعانه ويظهر قرصه بوضوح ،حيث يبلع قدر إضائته الظاهرية  -1.28 ماغ وسيكون واضحا بلونه الأحمر رغم وجود القمر وهو قريب من طور البدر.

وبين أنه منذ العام 2003 سرت شائعة تتكرر مع كل  اقتراب للمريخ مفادها مشاهدة المريخ بحجم القمر ، وذلك ليس بالأمر الصحيح فمهما  اقترب أي كوكب بما فيها المشتري الأكبر من جميع الكواكب فلن يظهر بحجم القمر  مطلقا.

قال رئيس قسم علوم الفلك والفضاء بجامعة الملك عبد  العزيز الدكتور حسن باصرة: إن كواكب المجموعة الشمسية تدور حول الشمس في نظام متقن  بدورات متعددة ومتفاوتة ويعتبر المريخ ثاني أقرب الكواكب إلى الأرض، بعد كوكب  الزهرة. وهو كوكب صخري صغير، يبلغ قطره حوالي نصف قطر الأرض.

ويكمل دورته حول الشمس في مدة قدرها 687 يوماً.  ولأن مدار المريخ يقع خارج مدار الأرض فإن أوضاعهما بالنسبة للشمس تكون دائما  متغيرة وفي بعض الأحيان تكون الأرض ما بين المريخ والشمس وهو ما يطلق عليه وضع  استقبال وهو ما يحدث كل حوالي سنتين، إذ في تلك اللحظة يكون المريخ مقابل الشمس لذا  فانه يتوسط السماء في منتصف الليل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حكماً يديرون المنافسات بينهم أمريكيان وهولندي

2000 طائر زينة بـ 3 ملايين في ملتقى الهواة الخليجيين بالقطيف





يشارك 2000 طائر زينة في «الملتقى الخليجي لهواة الطيور الأول»  على مستوى المملكة والخليج مطلع الشهر المقبل بإحدى الاستراحات على طريق الدمام-  الجبيل السريع بمحافظة القطيف. وقال رئيس الملتقى محمد البيشي إن الملتقى يقام لأول  مرة بهذا الحجم والتنوع ويضم 1500 طير حمام إضافة إلى 500 طائر من الببغاوات  المتكلمة والطيور المغردة وتخصيص موقع لعرض الزواحف بأنواعها. فيما توقع الرئيس  التنفيذي للملتقى جعفر السيهاتي أن يكون الملتقى أقوى تجمع على مستوى المملكة من  حيث تنوع فصائل طيور الزينة بأنواعها، مشيرا الى توجيه الدعوات لهواة من الوطن  العربي والخليج وعدد من دول العالم. وأضاف أنه سيشارك في الملتقى 16 فئة من الحمام  هي الجاكوبين والكوري والبخارى ولونك فيس بفئتيه المصرول والحافي والفراشة والنفاخ  واوزبك والشمسي الامريكي والشمسي الهولندي والسوالو والمدينة والشرازي وكورنقو.  فيما تشارك فئة طيور الببغاوات والطيور المغردة وهي الزبرة والبادجي وطيور الحب  والكروان والرزولا أما الببغاوات فهي الأمازون والكاسكو, والمكاو.
ويبلغ عدد  حكام الملتقى 20 حكما منهم 2 من أمريكا هما جون مهافي وجيم ايكر والهولندي ديكي همر  والحكم الأوروبي كلوس جونسن وبعض الحكام الخليجيين والسعوديين. وأشار إلى أن تكلفة  الملتقى بلغت 120 ألفا حتى الان فيما تزيد قيمة الطيور المشاركة عن 3 ملايين ريال  وتبدأ أسعارها من 10 آلاف ريال بالنسبة للحمام و5 الاف لباقي الطيور, مبينا أن قيمة  العضوية 50 ريالا للفئة ورسوم دخول الطيور 25 ريالا وسيخصص مكان للبيع والشراء.  وستقدم على هامش الملتقى دورات تدريبية على تحكيم مسابقات طيور الزينة بالمملكة  وإنشاء جيل من الحكام على يد امهر الحكام الدوليين وتنطلق الدورات خلال الفترة من  20 الى 24 فبراير المقبل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. 

«الجسد الواحد» ترسل شاحنة« إغاثة» ثالثة  إلى جدة




انطلقت أول من أمس، الشاحنة الثالثة لإغاثة «منكوبي سيول جدة»، ضمن حملة «الجسد  الواحد»، التي تقام بالتعاون بين جمعيات خيرية. فيما توجهت جواً، شحنة من الأدوية،  وشحنة أخرى تحوي حليباً. وقال رئيس إحدى الجمعيات المشاركة عبدالله السعد: «تضمنت  الشاحنة موادً أساسية، فيما أشار القائمون على توزيع المواد في جدة، إلى اكتفائهم  منها. وسيكون توزيع المساعدات مباشرة على المنازل».

وتعتزم الحملة، إطلاق المرحلة الثانية من الحملة، التي ستكون مخصصة لترميم  المنازل الآيلة للسقوط بسبب السيول. وقال السعد: «توجهت إلى جدة، للاتفاق مع الجهات  الخيرية هناك، حول آلية العمل، وما نستطيع تقديمه لهم من مساعدات في الترميم».

بدورها، قالت عضو جمعية نسائية مشاركة أسماء العيد: «كان من المقرر أن نسدل  الستار على الحملة بالشاحنة الثانية، إلا أن تفاعل الأهالي عجل بالانتهاء من  الشاحنة الثالثة، فقد كان هناك نقاط تجميع في جمعية الصفا الخيرية، ووصلنا عدد من  التبرعات منها. وهناك نقطة تجميع في منزل أحد الأهالي في سيهات، ووصلته كمية كبيرة  من التبرعات، الذي قام بدوره بإيصالها لنا»، مضيفة «تحوي الشاحنة موادً أساسية،  وأثاث منازل متكامل، إضافة إلى أواني طبخ وملابس. وكانت هذه الشاحنة بإشراف وزارة  الشؤون الاجتماعية، إذ حضر مندوب منها، لحصر التبرعات وتصنيفها. كما سيكون مندوب  آخر من الوزارة موجوداً في جدة، حال وصول الشاحنة».

وحول المشاريع المستقبلية لجمعيته، أبان السعد، أن هناك «حملة بيوت الصفيح،  وفيلم سنشرع في تصويره حال الانتهاء من فترة الاختبارات، إذ إن الكثير من الأعضاء  مرتبطون في الدراسة. كما سننظم رحلتين، خلال إجازة الفصل الدراسي الأول، إحداهما  للأيتام، والأخرى للفقراء، ونخطط لتنفيذ حملة لصالح المتضررين من حريق القديح».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

120 سيّدة يتعرّفن على مخاطر الحاسوب بمضر الخيرية


نظمت روضة براعم الطفولة السعيدة التابعة لجمعية مضر الخيرية  بالقديح بمقرها مؤخرا ندوة بعنوان (نحو تصفح آمن) قدمتها الأخصائية السلوكية  والنفسية فاطمة الناصري وحضور120 مشاركة. وتناولت الندوة التي استهلتها مديرة  الروضة خاتون أبو الرحي بكلمة ترحيبية للحاضرات وأهمية متابعة أوضاع الطفل الصحية  وسبل الوقاية من مضاعفات الأمراض الموسمية، ومخاطر الحاسوب وغزوه للمنازل وأهمية  التعامل معه بوعي. وتطرّقت المحاضرة الى تعريف الشبكة العنكبوتية وسهولة الحصول على  المعلومة بأنواعها منوّهة الى تعدد استعمالاته وخطر الاستعمال العشوائي. واشارت الى  المخاطر التي قد يتعرّض لها مستخدمو الشبكة العنكبوتية منها أضرار صحية تكمن في  آلام الرقبة والظهر وأضرار نفسية واجتماعية كالعزلة وعدم الاختلاط أو الاندماج مع  الآخرين وضعف العلاقة الأسرية. واشارت المحاضرة الى ضرورة أن يكون في الأسرة شخص  ملم باستخدام الإنترنت، وتزويد جهاز الحاسب الآلي بفلاتر خاصة تمنع المواقع السيئة،  وفتح حوار مع الأبناء عن المخاطر المتوقعة، وإمكانية اشتراك الأهل والطفل في بريد  إلكتروني واحد، وعدم توفير عدد من الأجهزة لمن هم دون الثامنة عشرة، وخلق الرقابة  الذاتية عند الطفل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

غرف تفتيش «تتصيد» مستخدمي ممر المشاة بحي العروبة في صفوى





يشكل رصيف المشاة بحي العروبة بصفوى مخاطر عدة لمستخدميه لانتشار  الغرف المفتوحة على امتداده ، ويواجه العديد ممن يمارسون رياضة المشي من الشبان  والفتيات مخاطر السقوط بفتحات الغرف المفتوحة أو السقوط على السياج المجاور وأسلاكه  الشائكة .
والممشى الذي يعده الأهالي متنفسا لممارسة هواياتهم في المشي والجري  يفتقر لأعمال الصيانة من حيث إغلاق غرف التفتيش وصيانة السياج الممزق في العديد من  مواقعه . 
واشار حسين المرهون الى أن الممشى يجذب إليه كثيرا من هواة المشي  والرياضيين لعدم توفر بديل اخر في المدينة منوها الى ان طوله الذي يصل الى قرابة  كيلو مترين مناسب للمشي رغم تواجده بحي سكني ويقصده هواة المشي خاصة في ساعات الليل  .
ولفت الى ان غرف التفتيش المنتشرة على امتداد الممشى باتت تشكل مصائد  لمستخدميه كونها متروكة دون أغطية مستهجنا تركها دون أغطية طوال الفترة الماضية .  وأكد أحمد عبدالله النصفان ان الممشى يشكل أهمية لأهالي صفوى وقيام كثير من الشبان  والفتيات بممارسة رياضة المشي في ساعات المساء منوها الى حادثة وقعت لسيدة حين علقت  عباءتها اثناء سيرها مع زوجها بسلك من السياج المجاور للمشى وسقوطها أرضا  .
داعيا الى صيانة مسار الممشى والسياج الممزق بأكثر من موقع وإغلاق الغرف التي  تحولت الى مصائد لمستخدميه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صيادو الشرقية يختارون مجلس إدارتهم غداً





تعقد جمعية صيادي الأسماك بالشرقية غدا جمعيتها العمومية في نادي  الصفا الرياضي لاختيار مجلس إدارة جديد لمدة 4 أعوام يضم 5 أعضاء و 3 احتياط وأحدهم  يكون مراقباً . ويبلغ عدد مساهمي الجمعية 221 شخصا لهم حق الترشيح ، وتعتبر الجمعية  التعاونية لصيادي الأسماك بصفوى هي الوحيدة بالمنطقة الشرقية وتأسست عام 1391هـ  وأغلقت عام 1417هـ وأعيد افتتاحها عام 1427هـ وتم انتخاب أعضاء الجمعية لمدة 3  سنوات وكان عدد المساهمين آنذاك 184 مساهماً وتعد الانتخابات المقبلة هي الأولى  التي تبلغ فيها مدة المجلس 4 أعوام و تعاقب على إدارتها كل من حسين بن حسن آل خلف  قبل تسجيلها وعبدالله بن مهدي آل داود وماجد بن محمد آل علوي ومحمد بن علي الزين ،  وتشمل أهداف الجمعية تسويق أسماك الصيادين الأعضاء وفتح مراكز بيع الأسماك بالمفرق  بأنحاء المملكة وتحسين أوضاع الصيادين وإدخال وسائل الصيد الحديثة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خيرية تاروت توفر فرصا وظيفية لـ 330 مواطنا


تمكنت جمعية تاروت الخيرية للخدمات الاجتماعية بجزيرة تاروت في  محافظة القطيف من توظيف أكثر من 330 طالب عمل من الأسر المحتاجة بالتعاون مع مجموعة  الشركات الوطنية خلال العام الماضي. 
وأشار مقرر لجنة التأهيل والتدريب محمد علي  الصيرفي إلى أن الجمعية وضعت في سلم أولوياتها توظيف طلاب العمل من أبناء وبنات  الأسر المحتاجة من خلال قنوات عدة لتوفير فرصة وظيفية تفي بمتطلباته الأساسية،  وتعزز دور اليد المنتجة للمساهمة في بناء المجتمع.
وبين الصيرفي أن الجمعية  تستقبل طلبات التوظيف من خلال مكتب الجمعية، إذ يمكن لطالب العمل تعبئة النموذج  الخاص بطلبات التوظيف وإيضاح نوع الوظيفة من أجل السعي لإيجاد فرصة وظيفية تتناسب  ومؤهلاتهم وإمكانياتهم، وذلك سعيا للرقي والتقدم لأبناء هذه المنطقة  العزيزة.
وأكد ان الجمعية تحرص على توفير فرص وظيفية لأبناء المنطقة نطلاقًا من  إستراتيجيتها بالانتقال من رعاية الفقر إلى إدارته منوها الى ان لجنة التأهيل  والتوظيف والتي هي محور مهم لتحقيق هذا الهدف قامت في الآونة الأخيرة بتكثيف نشاطها  في مجال التأهيل والتدريب, داعيا رجال الأعمال ووجهاء المنطقة للمساهمة في إنجاح  مثل هذه المشاريع الخيرية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

منزل بالأوجام مياهه مقطوعة والحفريات تعجز عن وصلها


عائلة تقطن ببلدة الأوجام بمحافظة القطيف لم تصلها المياه منذ 15  يوما رغم قيامها بابلاغ مصلحة المياه لحل مشكلتها وقيام فرقة الصيانة بالحضور الى  موقع المنزل وقيامها بأعمال الحفر بالقرب من المنزل دون حل المشكلة أو معرفة سبب  الانقطاع وقيام فرقة الصيانة بردم الحفريات بشكل عشوائي دون توضيح نتائج  الكشف.
وقال عبدالله الناصر : ان المشكلة بدأت منذ 15 يوما وتم ابلاغ مصلحة  المياه دون جدوى منوها الى اضطرار أصحاب المنزل الى شراء صهاريج المياه بمبالغ  مكلفة.
وقال مدير مصلحة المياه بالقطيف علي الصحاف إنه تم الاتصال بمقاول  الإدارة وتوجيهه لحل المشكلة بأسرع وقت ممكن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و .. حي النور بسيهات بلا مياه والمصلحة ترجعه لعطب في المضخة


يواجه القاطنون بحي النور في مدينة سيهات بمحافظة القطيف صعوبات منذ ثلاثة أيام  جراء انقطاع المياه عن مساكنهم التي تزامنت مع بداية العطلة الأسبوعية، نتيجة عطل  في مضخة البئر الموجودة داخل الحي، مطالبين الجهات المعنية بحل مشكلة العطل وضخ  المياه لمنازلهم عبر الشبكة.
وقال فتحي المطرود نعاني انقطاع المياه عن منازلنا  بصورة متكررة وإبلاغ مصلحة المياه دون جدوى. داعيا إلى حل مشكلة الحي وإعادة المياه  للضخ بالشبكة. ولفت زهير المنيان إلى أن الانقطاعات متكررة، منوها إلى أن استمرار  انقطاعها على مدار 3 أيام وضع أهالي الحي في صعوبات متعددة واضطرارهم لشراء المياه  من وايتات خاصة. 
وأكد زكي عبد الله المطرود أن غالبية السكان يعانون شح المياه  في منازلهم مطالبا مصلحة المياه بالقطيف بإنهاء المشكلة.
من جانبه أقر مصدر في  فرع المياه بمحافظة القطيف بضعف ضخ المياه في المنطقة، مؤكدا في الوقت نفسه أنها لم  تنقطع عنها بشكل مستمر، وأرجع السبب إلى عطل أصاب المضخة التي تغدي الحي.
ودعا  المواطنين إلى توفير خزانات أرضية في المنازل لمواجهة ظروف انخفاض الضغوط في ذروة  الاستهلاك وأي حالات انقطاع طارئة. كما دعا المواطنين للاتصال على رقم الطوارئ في  حالة وجود مشكله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في أسرع حادث اغتصاب لوافدة خلال 8 أيام 
 الأجهزة الأمنية بالقطيف تنتظر شفاء الخادمة للتعرف على المغتصبين


مازالت حادث اغتصاب الخادمة تؤثر على حالة الأسرة النفسية حيث لم  تستفق الخادمة التي تعرضت للاختطاف والاغتصاب على أيدي 8 شبان بمحافظة القطيف من  الصدمة بعد، فحالتها النفسية لا تزال غاية في الدمار خاصة وأنها لم يمر عليها  بالمملكة سوى 8 أيام لتتعرض للاغتصاب مما جعلها تنعكس على الأسرة بشكل عام  .
العائلة التي تتخوف من تكرار ما حدث فضلت أن يجتمع كل أفراد العائلة في غرفة  واحدة حتى تنتهي المحنة التي عاشوها على مدى 4 أيام منذ اختطاف الخادمة أمام أعين  العائلة بالإضافة إلى المحاولة الفاشلة لاختطاف ربة الأسرة .رب المنزل أبلغ الجهات  المختصة عن تخوف العائلة مما جعل الأخيرة تعمد إلى تكثيف البحث والتحري بمنطقة  المنزل .
وأشارت مصادر أمنية إلى أنها لا تزال تنتظر استفاقة الخادمة من صدمتها  لتتمكن من التحقيق معها وأخذ ملامح الجناة أو ما احتفظت به ذاكرتها, وكذلك الأمر  بالنسبة لسيدة المنزل التي تعرضت لمحاولة الاختطاف, مبينا أنه لا يزال البحث جاريا  عن الجناة من خلال أوصاف السيارة .
وتعود الأحداث عندما أقدم 8 أشخاص على اختطاف  عاملة منزلية (21 عاما) إلى منطقة زراعية وضربها والتناوب على اغتصابها مستغلين  قيام سائق الأسرة بإدخال مواد غذائية وبعض الحاجيات إلى منزل كفيله وغادر من أمام  المنزل فما كان من الأحداث إلا أن قاموا بطرق الباب ففتحت الخادمة الباب لينقض  عليها الجناة ويخرجوها من المنزل محاولين أخذ ربة المنزل التي كانت قريبة منها إلا  أنها استطاعت الفرار إلى الداخل رافعة صوتها بعبارات الاستنجاد ليحضر زوجها الذي  وصل إلى باب البيت ويشاهد بعض الجناة الذين سرعان ما فروا هاربين بين المنازل  متجهين إلى منطقة زراعية بعيدة حيث كان بانتظارهم 3 آخرون.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نجاة 3 نساء من حريق بمجلس في صفوى





تعالت ألسنة النيران والادخنة يوم أمس بمجلس للنساء بصفوى بسبب  ماس كهربائي نشأ من تلفاز وسبب الحريق أضرارا مادية متفرقة وتفحم بعض الموجودات في  موقع الحدث مما دعا طلب النجدة من فرق الدفاع المدني بصفوى والعوامية للخروج لإخماد  النار كما حضر الهلال الأحمر للموقع تحسباً للطوارئ الا ان العناية الالهية انقذتهن  من الحريق حيث غادرن الموقع من باب خلفي بالمجلس.
وترجع تفاصيل الحادث كما  يرويها خضر الهاني ابن صاحبة البيت أن الحريق نشأ في الساعة 6 مساءً حيث كنا جالسين  في المحل وقد عرفنا بالحريق في مجلس النساء الذي نملكه لنهب للموقع ونحاول إخماده  بالطفايات اليدوية التي لم تجد نفعاً مما دعانا للاتصال بالدفاع المدني الذي لم  يتأخر حيث باشر الحادث على الفور وحاصر النيران المشتعلة عن الانتشار وقام بإخمادها  خلال 25 دقيقة تقريباً وتبلغ مساحة المجلس 100 متر مربع وقد خلف الحريق أضرارا  مادية فقط بينما خرجت النساء المتواجدات الثلاث من الموقع وقد سببت الادخنة لهن بعض  الاختناقات وقامت الطوارئ بنقلهن الى المستشفى.. واكدت التقارير ان جميعهن بصحة  جيدة. الجدير بالذكر أن المكان يمتلئ بالنساء في أوقات متفرقة إلا ان وقت الحريق لم  يتواجد سوى 3 نساء فقط.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بلاغ ضد «عمود إنارة» بدارين





سقط عمود إنارة مساء أمس الأول على إحدى السيارات المتوقفة بأحد  أحياء دارين لتعلن عن استمرار مسلسل سقوط أعمدة الإنارة المتهالكة التي مازال  الأهالي يطالبون بوضع حل لها . 
وقال شاهد عيان أحمد العواد: إن مسلسل سقوط  الأعمدة بدارين مستمر بين الحين والآخر إثر تجاهل الجهات المعنية لمطالب المواطنين  تجاه اعمال الصيانه ,مشيرا إلى أنه يوجد عمودان متهالكان بالقرب من العمود الذي سقط  على السيارة , مضيفا: إن عمر هذه الأعمدة اصبح يقارب الثلاثين سنة وهي مصنوعة من  الحديد القابل للصدأ.
أمّا محمد العواد فيذكر أنه سبق أن سقط أحد أعمدة الإنارة  على منزله وآخر في الشارع وهو مستمر، عدا ذلك ،فإن أغلب الأعمدة صناديقها مفتوحة  وتالفة وأسلاكه مكشوفة وتهدد الأطفال وسلامتهم ,وقال: نرجو أن يؤخذ الموضوع بعين  الاعتبار ،وطلب الأهالي بإزالة التالف منها وتبديله على أقل تقدير ،عِلما أن كلها  شبه تالفة تقريبا قبل أن يقع الفأس في الرأس مشيرا إلى وفاة طفل قبل عامين كون  الأعمدة مكشوفة وقام الطفل بوضع يده ليصعق على الفور ويفارق الحياة. الجدير بالذكر  ان السائق قام بتحرير محضر بالشرطة ضد عمود الانارة الذي سقط على السيارة حتى يتمكن  من اصلاح السيارة بشركة التأمين التابع لها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مكتب تربية صفوى بالشرقية يدشن 84 نشاطا متنوعا 






كشف تقرير صادر من الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم للبنين  بالمنطقة الشرقية لعام 1429ـ 1430هـ يوضح أن مكاتب التربية والتعليم الأحد عشر التي  تعمل ضمن إدارتها قد نفذت 255 برنامجا ونشاطا إشرافيا تنوعت بين الدورات والبرامج  واللقاءات والاجتماعات والمشاغل التربوية والاحتفالات بالمناسبات الوطنية  والتعليمة. وقد حظي مكتب التربية والتعليم في صفوى بعدد 84 نشاطا من هذه البرامج  بنسبة 33 بالمائة من المجموع الكلي. كما حظي بتغطية صورية بنسبة 31 بالمائة من  الصور الملحقة بالتقرير . يذكر أن مكتب التربية والتعليم بصفوى قد تأسس سنة 1414هـ  ويغطي بأنشطته الإشرافية 56 مدرسة في القطاع، ويزاول النشاط الإشرافي فيه 22 مشرفاً  تربويا لمختلف التخصصات التربوية بإدارة مدير المكتب عبد الله بن أحمد  الزهراني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الغذاء والدواء" تحذر: مياه الري وتصرح بأنها غير صالحة للاستهلاك البشري



قالت الهيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء اليوم، أن مياه الري المنتجة من مصنع"الري"  للصناعات الغذائية في الأحساء غير صالحة للاستهلاك البشري، وذلك وفقا لنتائج  التحاليل التي أثبتت تجاوزها الحد الأعلى من مادة البرومات المسموح بها.  

ووفقا لذلك فإن الهيئة تحذر المستهلكين بتجنب استخدام هذه المياه والتخلص  مما لديهم منها حفاظاً على صحتهم. 

في حين خاطبت الهيئة أمانة محافظة  الأحساء لاتخاذ الإجراء اللازم لإيقاف نشاط المصنع من الإنتاج وإلزامه بسحب منتجاته  من السوق حتى يتم تصحيح وضعه والتأكد من التزامه بالمواصفة القياسية المذكورة، فيما  خاطبت الهيئة وكالة وزارة التجارة والصناعة لشؤون المستهلك بهذا الشأن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سوطا والسجن شهرين مقابل إهانتها

مديرة مدرسة الجبيل تتمسك بجلد طالبة أمام المعلمات


أكدت مديرة المدرسة المتوسطة الثانية في الجبيل والتي قضت المحكمة  لصالحها بجلد طالبة أهانتها 90 جلدة وسجنها شهرين أن خروج المشكلة للمحكمة يخصها  كمواطنة وليس كمديرة مدرسة نظراً لتلقيها تهديدا ووعيدا بالقتل من الطالبة البالغة  من العمر 19 عاماً أمام مسمع ومرأى المشرفات ورئيسة التوجيه والإرشاد، وأكدت أن  المشكلة التعليمية قد تمت معالجتها عن طريق الادارة واما خروجها للمحكمة فهو حفاظاً  على نفسها كمواطنة من كافة التهديدات التي تلقتها، ورفضت المديرة التنازل عن حقها  وبشدة لتكون الطالبة عبرة لغيرها ممن تسول لهم أنفسهم بارتكاب المشاكل والخلافات  داخل أسوار المدارس وتمنت تنفيذ الحكم داخل أسوار المدرسة أمام زميلاتها وأمام  الكادر التعليمي حفظا لحقها وحفظاً لكرامة المكان التعليمي والعاملين به. وبينت ان  قاضي المحكمة قد خيرها بتنفيذ الحكم إما ان يكون هي التي تنفذ حكم الجلد او إحدى  قريباتها او من ينوب عنها إلا انها رفضت طلب القاضي وقالت هذا موكل للقضاة وما  يرونه يناسب تنفيذ الحكم.
يذكر ان ادارة التربية والتعليم بنات قد سمحت للطالبة  بالعودة مرة أخرى للدراسة بعد فصلها كطالبة منازل في مدرسة اخرى لهذا العام حتى  تكون مؤهلة للتعليم المنتظم الا ان الطالبة رفضت وطلبت ان تكون طالبة منتظمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تبوك: الثلوج تغري مئات الأسر بالخروج من المنازل





تشهد هذه الأيام وتزامناً مع هطول الأمطار وجريان الأودية وتساقط  الثلوج على قمم الجبال وتحول أعاليها إلى اللون الأبيض واعتدال الأجواء الربيعية  المبكرة التي عاشتها منطقة تبوك خروج مئات الأسر والعائلات والمجموعات الشبابية  للتنزه هذه الأيام ومشاهدة الطبيعة البيضاء والمساحات الخضراء، فكميات من الثلوج  سبقتها زخات من المطر المتتابع الهادئ هيأت جوا جميلاً للاستمتاع بالأجواء الباردة  التي تعيشها المنطقة بعد هطول الأمطار عليها وجريان الأودية الكثيرة بالمنطقة حيث  سبق هذه الأمطار أمطار الوسم فتحولت مواقع تبوك البرية إلى حدائق غناء ومتنزهات  خضراء حيث عادت الحياة من جديد إلى هذه المواقع بعد اكتسائها حلتها الخضراء، في  المناطق الربيعية والبرية وساعد على الاستمتاع والمكوث؛ تعاون كافة الجهات الحكومية  ذات الصلة وخصوصا الإرشاد إلى الأماكن الآمنة والتحذير من بعض الطرق الأكثر صعوبة  لمن يرتادها لأول مرة والقادمين لهذه المناطق من داخل مدينة تبوك وخارجها..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فريق طبي محلي يحدد موروثة مرض بصري نادر


توصل فريق بحثي مشترك من مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي ومركز الأبحاث  بالرياض بالتعاون مع مستشفى الملك خالد التخصصي للعيون مكوّن من 10 باحثين بتحديد  موروثة جديدة بمرض بصري، يعرف علمياً بمتلازمة «ويل مارشيساني».
وتمكن الفريق  البحثي المشترك من تشخيص 13 مصابا بهذا المرض النادر تم إدراجهم في الدراسة للبحث  عن طفرات جديدة في الجينات المسئولة بعد أخذ الموافقة المتنورة منهم.
وبحسب  البحث فقد قام الفريق البحثي بربط موروثة جديدة تسمى adamts17 واكتشاف ثلاث طفرات  مختلفة لدى المرضى تنتقل بصورة متنحية لهذا المرض النادر الذي يعاني مرضاه من  اختلالات بصرية بالإضافة إلى قصر في القامة.
ونشرت الدراسة في المجلة الأمريكية  للوراثة البشرية ajhg بعددها الصادر في شهر نوفمبر الفائت حيث تعد المجلة من أبرز  الدوريات المحكمة والعريقة في مجال الوراثة البشرية.
وقالت الدكتورة ندى عبدالله  الطاسان رئيس وحدة الأبحاث الوراثية السلوكية بقسم الوراثة بمركز الأبحاث بمستشفى  الملك فيصل التخصصي أن لهذا الاكتشاف أهمية كبيرة بالنسبة للمرضى المصابين  وأقربائهم من حيث الرعاية الطبية حيث يمكن توفير الفحص المبكر لأفراد العائلة وفحص  ماقبل الزواج بالإضافة للفحص الجنيني قبل الغرس في حالات التلقيح الاصطناعي تجنباً  للإصابة بهذا المرض، بإذن الله، فضلاً عن دور البحث في تحديد الموروثة ومعرفة  منظومة انتشار البروتين المسئول في أنسجة الجسم المختلفة وتسليط الضوء على الدور  المتوقع لهذه الموروثة في الأمراض المشابهة وتحديد الخصائص الطبية لهؤلاء المرضى  وتصنيفهم على أنهم مصابون بمتلازمة شبيهة بمتلازمة ويل مارشيساني.
يشار إلى أن  البحث العلمي الذي استغرق أكثر من عامين جاء نتيجة تعاون بحثي مشترك بين مستشفى  الملك فيصل التخصصي ومركز الأبحاث وبين مستشفى الملك خالد التخصصي للعيون، فالباحث  الرئيس من مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي هي الدكتورة ندى بنت عبد الله الطاسان رئيس  وحدة الأبحاث الوراثية السلوكية بقسم الوراثة بمركز الأبحاث والباحث الرئيس في  مستشفى الملك خالد التخصصي للعيون الدكتور خوزيه موراليس. هذا وسيقوم الفريق العلمي  بتوسيع نطاق البحث عن طفرات في هذه الموروثة إلى المصابين باختلالات بصرية  مشابهة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الشرقية»: أمطار «متوسطة» ترفع استعداد  الأجهزة الحكومية



شهدت محافظات المنطقة الشرقية، صباح أمس، أمطارًا تراوحت بين «الخفيفة»  و«المتوسطة»، فيما توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة، استمرار انخفاض  درجات الحرارة وهطول الأمطار على المنطقة. 

واستيقظ أهالي الشرقية أمس، على هطول الأمطار التي شملت الدمام، ورأس تنورة،  والخبر، والقطيف، والجبيل. ولم ينتج عنها حدوث زحام أو حوادث مرورية. فيما أعلنت  عدد من الجهات الرسمية والأمنية، حالة التأهب والاستعداد، لتفادي وقوع أية مشاكل أو  مخاطر، قد تنتج عن هطول الأمطار.

وبدأت إدارة المرور في نشر عدد كبير من الدوريات الأمنية، في مختلف المواقع  الهامة، إضافة إلى الطرق والشوارع الرئيسة. وبدأت الدوريات في الانتشار منذ بدء  تغير الأجواء. وتأتي هذه الخطوة «للحد من وقوع حوادث، أو تعطل في الحركة  المرورية».

ويتزامن هذا التحرك مع استعدادات أمانة المنطقة الشرقية، التي وضعت فرق ميدانية  على أهبة الجاهزية، للتقليل من تجمعات المياه، وبخاصة مع وجود أعمال صيانة، تشهدها  بعض الطرق والشوارع الرئيسة، ما يسهم في الحد من تجمع المياه، التي قد تؤدي إلى  تعطيل الحركة المرورية، وحدوث مشاكل عدة. 

وبدأت جهات أخرى، مثل الهلال الأحمر، والدفاع المدني، ودوريات أمن الطرق، في  حالة استعداد، لمواجهة ما قد تتسبب فيه مياه الأمطار من حوادث ومشاكل. إلا أن مصادر  مرورية أكدت لـ «الحياة»، على أنه «لم يتم تسجيل أية حوادث مرورية منذ ساعات الصباح  يوم أمس، باستثناء تسجيل حوادث بسيطة، نتيجة بعض المخالفات التي تسبب فيها  السائقون، لعدم تقيدهم في قواعد المرور والسلامة». 

إلى ذلك، توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة، «تواصل انخفاض درجات  الحرارة على مناطق شمال المملكة، التي تمتد لتشمل الأجزاء الشمالية من منطقة الرياض  والشرقية، والمدينة المنورة، مصحوبة بنشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة  والغبار، وتحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية. مع وجود تشكيلات من السحب على الشرقية،  وأجزاء من بعض مناطق المملكة». 

ودفعت الأجواء المعتدلة التي تزامنت مع هطول الأمطار، إلى توافد عدد من السكان  والمتنزهين على الأماكن الترفيهية، مثل: الكورنيش، والوجهات البحرية، وشاطئ نصف  القمر، وبخاصة مع قرب فترة الاختبارات، واستعدادات الطلاب للمراجعة والمذاكرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القاتل طارد المجني عليهما بالسكين في الشوارع

نقاش حاد بين 3 مقيمين ينتهي بمقتل شخصين بجدة



آثار دماء الذبح ملأت الطريق




شهد شارع أم القرى بجدة واقعة مأساوية حيث أنهى عامل عربي مقيم  حياة اثنين من أصدقائه يوم أمس بعد عراك طويل بسوق خاص لبيع الخضار بجدة مستخدما  اله حادة.
ووفقا لشهود عيان أكدوا أن الجاني دخل محل للخضار ودار حديث كان في  بدايته عاديا وتطور الى مشاجرة بالأيدي وما لبث الجاني ان امسك بآلة حادة وسددها  تجاه أحد المتوفين فالقاه صريعا واتجه الى الشخص الآخر وقام بفصل رأسه عن جسده  بواسطة السكين ذاته. 
وقد فرضت الجهات الأمنية طوقا امنيا بحي الصفا للقبض على  الجاني في الوقت الذي تواكب مع خروج الطلاب والطالبات من مدارسهم حيث عملت الجهات  الأمنية على إبعاد المتجمهرين الذين قدموا لمسرح الجريمة لروية حادثة  القتل.
وأكد الناطق الرسمي لشرطة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيدأن الدوريات الأمنية  تمكنت من تهدئة الجاني والقبض عليه وتحويله للتحقيق لمعرفة الأسباب والدوافع التي  قادته لعمل هذه الجريمة البشعه مبينا أن المشاجرة التي حدثت أثناء سوء تفاهم بين  الاطراف وتطورت الى عراك انتهت بمصرع اثنين مقيمين اثنين من جنسية عربية. الجدير  بالذكر ان الطبيب الشرعي اكد ان الشرطة تمكنت من الحصول على أداة الجريمة وتوضح  التحقيقات ان القتلى والقاتل من ذات الجنسية, واعترف الجانى أن السكين الذي نفذت به  الجريمة لم يكن يحمله في لحظة القتل إلا انه حمله من داخل الغرفة والتي قتل بها اول  ضحاياه اولا قبل ان يلاحق الآخر ويفصل رقبته.
كما اوضح الناطق الاعلامي لشرطة  جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد ان التحقيق مع الجاني لا يزال جاري، وسوف تكشف التحقيقات عن  ملابسات الحادث باكمله.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سائق ينجو من التفحم فـي انفجـار شاحنـة بنزين 



وقع حادث إنقلاب لشاحنة محملة بالبنزين بمحافظة الدوادمي (طريق الدوادمي – ساجر )  وأدى الى انفجارها وتعود تفاصيل الحادث عندما كان سائق الشاحنة يقودها على طريق  الدوادمي –ساجر وبالتحديد بجوار مركز خف وغلبه النعاس مما أدى لخروج الشاحنة عن  الطريق الرئيسي وسيرها في الطريق الصحرواي ومن ثم إنقلابها واشتعال النيران فيها  وباشر الحادث دوريات شرطة مركز ساجر والمحمدية وفرق من الدفاع المدني بمركز ساجر  التي حضرت للموقع وتم إخراج السائق على الفور من الشاحنة من قبل بعض المواطنين  وباشرت فرق الدفاع المدني بإخماد الحريق والسيطرة على النيران المشتعلة بشكل كبير  في الشاحنة بسبب كثرة الوقود فيها حتى تم إخماد الحريق بالكامل ونظمت دوريات الشرطة  سير السيارات في الطريق وتم نقل السائق لمستشفى ساجر وتم عمل العلاجات اللازمة له  بعد تعرضه لإصابات متوسطة ،ويشهد طريق الدوادمي –ساجر حوادث شنيعة بسبب ضيق الطريق  وقِدمه وتهالكه وكونه داخل أكبر منطقة زراعية في المملكة منطقة السر وساجر والتي  تغذي العديد من آنحاء المملكة بالفواكه والخضار ويطالب عدد من سكان المنطقه من  وزارة النقل وضع حل لهذا الطريق بإزدواجه على وجه السرعة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن يتهم صيدليين بالسرقة، وآخر يهدد عاملا بمسدس «لعبة» 



فقد مواطن صاحب صيدلية في محافظة المخواة مبلغا ماليا ووجه  الاتهام للطبيبين العاملين بالصيدلية بسرقة 68 ألف ريال. وحسب مساعد الناطق  الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة النقيب عبد الناصر بن محمد الغامدي فقد تقدم لشرطة  محافظة قلوة مواطن سعودي وبلغ عن قيام مكفوليه من جنسية عربية يعملان صيدليين  باختلاس مبلغ مالي من خزانة الصيدلية، وتم القبض على المتهمين ولا يزال التحقيق  جاريا. 
وفي الباحة تلقت الجهات الأمنية بلاغا من وافد من جنسية آسيوية بلغ بأنه  أثناء عمله بمحطة وقود عائدة لكفيله حضر قائد سيارة وطلب منه تعبئة وقود وبعد  الانتهاء من ذلك قام بإخراج مسدس وأشهره على الوافد وسأله عم إذا كان لديه مبالغ  مالية فأجاب الوافد بعدم وجود شيء، وبعد قيامه بإعطائه قيمة التعبئة ترك المحطة دون  أن يتعرض المبلغ لأذى، وتم القبض على المعتدي وعثر بحوزته على مسدس لعبة مصنوع من  البلاستيك يشبه احد الاسلحة حيث اعترف بقيامه بذلك ولا يزال التحقيق جاريا. 



يازينه الأخير  :toung:  حرامي يستظرف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*ضبط عشريني اقتحم حافلة لنقل الطالبات بنجران* 





حالة من الهلع والصراخ والرعب تنتاب طالبات نجران بمجرد أن شاهدوا شاب يافع يقتحم  حافلتهم ،فقد ألقت شرطة منطقة نجران القبض على شاب -22سنة - بعد اعتدائه على حافلة  لنقل الطالبات في حادثة غريبة على المجتمع تسببت في إثارة الرعب في نفوسهن حيث قام  الشاب بالصعود إلى الحافلة أثناء تواجد الطالبات فيها بعد نهاية اليوم الدراسي  واستعدادهن للعودة لمنازلهن.
الناطق الأمني الإعلامي بشرطة منطقة نجران النقيب  عبدالرحمن بن محمد الشمراني قال: إنه في تمام الساعة الواحدة من ظهر يوم السبت  الماضي تبلغ مخفر شرطة حايرة السلم من قبل حارس المدرسة الواحدة والعشرين المتوسطة  للبنات بالخرعاء عن قيام شخص يستقل سيارة من نوع تويوتا بالحضور للمدرسة والنزول من  سيارته والصعود الى الحافلة الخاصة بنقل الطالبات أثناء تواجدهن فيها مما أثار  الرعب بين الطالبات ومن ثم نزل من الحافلة ولاذ بالهرب على سيارته وعلى الفور تم  التعميم عليه وقُبض عليه في حينه واتضح أنه مواطن يبلغ من العمر 22 عاما وأوقف رهن  التحقيق.

شكله كان رايح يمسي عليهم  :toung:  لا واللي يضحك اسم البلده (الخرعاء)  :amuse:  خرعتني

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*منع برامج  العريفي في الكويت بعد منعه من دخولها 
*
**


أكد الوكيل المساعد لشؤون التلفزيون في وزارة الإعلام فوزي التميمي وفقا لجريدة لـ  «الدار» الكويتية وتجاوباً مع ما نشرته في عددها أمس أن برنامج «قصة آية» من اعداد  وتقديم محمد العريفي لن يعرض مرة أخرى، موضحا أن عرضه من خلال قناة «إثراء» التي  تبث يومي الجمعة والسبت من كل أسبوع كان مجرد خطأ غير مقصود من أحد الموظفين،  مؤكداً إحالة الموظف الذي قام بوضع البرنامج المذكور في الجدول اليومي للقناة إلى  التحقيق وسيتم اتخاذ كافة الاجراءات اللازمة بحقه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*اللهب فتك بمستودع كيابل بسبب نيران ورشة دهان في صناعية  جدة 
*


**


بعد جهد وعناء حاول فيه عمال الكيابل ردع هذا الحريق الذي التهم كامل مستودعهم لم  بنجدهم سوى رجال الدفاع المدني ،فقد حاول عمال مستودع كيابل في المنطقة الصناعية  جنوبي جدة محاصرة حريق اندلع فجرا في مقر عملهم، لكن محاولاتهم لم يكتب لها النجاح  بسبب تواضع إمكانياتهم أمام وطأة النيران التي امتدت إلى كامل المستودع، واضطر  العمال إلى الاستنجاد بفرق الدفاع المدني حيث بعثت غرفة عملياتها سبع عربات إطفاء  وإنقاذ إلى الموقع، ولم تتحدد بعد أسباب الحريق. وقال عدد من العمال إنهم استخدموا  المطافئ اليدوية الخفيفة للسيطرة على الأوضاع بلا طائل، غير أن فرق الدفاع المدني  نجحت في تطويق الموقع وغمرت مساحة 250 مترا مربعا بالرغوة والمياه الأمر الذي أسهم  في تقليل الخسائر ومنع وصول اللهب إلى بقية المواقع في المنطقة الصناعية. دوريات  الأمن التي هرعت فجر أمس إلى موقع الحريق فرضت طوقا أمنيا لمنع وصول الفضوليين  وتسهيل دخول آليات وعربات الدفاع المدني، فيما يعمل فريق مختص على كشف أسباب الحريق  وظروفه. 
تابع مجريات الإطفاء مدير الدفاع المدني في جدة العميد عبد الله  الجداوي ورئيس شعبة العمليات العقيد عبد الله الجعيد، وقاد فرق الميدان والتحقيق  المقدم عبد الله الزهراني. 
وأبلغ الناطق الإعلامي في مديرية الدفاع المدني في  منطقة مكة المكرمة النقيب عبد الله العمري أن 5 فرق إطفاء وفرقتي إنقاذ شاركتا في  الإخماد والإطفاء في مربع مساحته يقارب 250 مترا، مشيرا إلى أن طبيعة المواد في  المستودع أسهمت في زيادة وطأة النيران، ولم تسجل أية إصابات. وتشير التحريات  المبدئية إلى أن الحريق اندلع أولا في ورشة دهان في محيط المستودع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

غياب نصف مليون أسترالي «كسول» عن العمل


ادعى أكثر من نصف مليون أسترالي المرض أمس ليستفيدوا من عطلة نهاية أسبوع تستمر  أربعة أيام، بما أن اليوم (الثلاثاء) يعتبر عطلة لمناسبة الاحتفالات بعيد أستراليا،  لتتمدد الإجازة لتصبح خمسة أيام.
وذكرت وكالة الأنباء الأسترالية بأن شركة  الاستشارات «دايركت هيلث سولوشون» قدرت أن عدد الموظفين في البلاد سيتراجع بنسبة 33  في المائة مقارنة مع يوم اثنين عادي.
ووصفت مؤسسة «ريتايلر أسوسايشون» الأشخاص  الذين سيتغيبون عن العمل بالكسالى الذين يوكلون بعملهم إلى زملائهم في إتكالية  مرفوضة، بينما يستمتعون بالشاطئ أو السهر.وقدر المدير التنفيذي للشركة أن الغائبين  سيتسببون في خسارة تطال الإنتاجية تقدر بـ226 ألف دولار أمريكي (847500  ريال).
ورجح الخبراء أن تتحول العطلة من أربعة إلى خمسة أيام، إذ توقعوا أن  يتغيب 100 ألف شخص عن عملهم الأربعاء أيضا.
وخلصت «دايركت هيلث سولوشون» إلى أن  هذا الغياب سيكبد الاقتصاد الأسترالي خسارة تقدر بـ33.5 مليون دولار  (125625000ريال).

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المملكة تحصل على اسم النطاق العربي الخاص بها على الانترنت " السعودية "



أعلنت هيئة الإتصالات وتقنية المعلومات أن المملكة العربية السعودية حصلت يوم أمس  الأول على الموافقة النهائية لإستخدام اسم النطاق العربي الذي يمثل المملكة على  شبكة الإنترنت " السعودية " وذلك من خلال المسار السريع الخاص بتسجيل أسماء  النطاقات العليا المدولة "IDN ccTLD" لتنضم المملكة بذلك إلى أوائل الدول التي حصلت  على أسم نطاق على الشبكة بلغتها الوطنية بالإضافة إلى كل من دولة الإمارات العربية  المتحدة ، وجمهورية مصر العربية ، وروسيا . 
وسيتم في الأيام القادمة تسجيل  أسماء النطاقات العربية وإستخدامها بشكل رسمي ، بحيث يمكن الوصول إليها من أي مكان  في العالم ، وذلك بعد إنهاء جميع المتطلبات والإجراءات اللازمة لبدء عملية التسجيل  وستصبح أسماء النطاقات باللغة العربية ، الممكن إستخدامها على مثل إسم النطاق (يسر  . السعودية) لتمثيل موقع برنامج التعاملات الالكترونية الحكومية و (تداول .  السعودية) لتمثل موقع السوق المالية السعودية "تداول". 
ومما يجدر ذكره أن  المنظمة العالمية (أيكان) المسؤولة عن إدارة مصادر الأرقام والأسماء على الانترنت  قد قامت بفتح المسار السريع الخاص بتسجيل النطاقات العليا المدولة امام الدول  الراغبة بتسجيل نطاق علوي بلغتها المحلية في ال 16 من نوفمبر 2009م . 
وكان  لجهود المملكة العربية السعويية ، ممثلة بالمركز السعودي لمعلومات الشبكة بهيئة  الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات ، بالإضافة إلى الجهد العربي في هذا السياق الأهمية  الكبرى في تبني أسماء النطاقات العربية ، واستخدامها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

روسيا تبلغ فنزويلا بأن زلزال هاييتي ناتج عن تجرية عسكرية



قال تلفزيون الفنزويلي الحكومي إن الزلزال الذي أودى بحياة 140000 شخص في هاييتي،  ناتج عن تجريب سلاح جديد تعتزم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية استخدامه لإسقاط نظام  الحكم الإسلامي في إيران من خلال سلسلة هزات أرضية. وأعلن تلفزيون Vive TV في بيان  نشر على الإنترنت أن هذه المعلومات مستقاة من تقرير أعده "أسطول الشمال الروسي الذي  يتابع نشاطات الأسطول الأمريكي الرابع في منطق الكاريبي". 
ووفقا لبيان  التلفزيون الفنزويلي، بدأت البحرية الروسية بتسيير دوريات منتظمة في منطقة الكاريبي  بعد أن عاود الأسطول الأمريكي الرابع نشاطه في عام 2008. ونقل التلفزيون الفنزويلي  عن "تقرير الروس" أن الولايات المتحدة أرسلت 10000 جندي وعامل إلى هاييتي ليسيطروا  على هذا البلد بعد وقوع زلزال تجريبي مدمر. 
وقال أحد الناطقين بلسان البحرية  الروسية إنهم لم يقدموا أي تقرير عن زلزال تجريبي إلى الرئيس الفنزويلي هوغو  تشافيز، ولا علم لديهم بشأن قيام الأمريكان بتجريب سلاح زلزالي. 
ومن جانبه قال  مصدر في وزارة الدفاع الروسية إن زلزال هاييتي قد يكون نتج عن تجريب سلاح زلزالي  أمريكي، مشيرا إلى أن "الولايات المتحدة تتحقق من فعالية تقنية تكنولوجية محددة  تستطيع، نظريا، التأثير في اهتزاز قشرة الأرض، للعام الثالث على التوالي منذ عام  2006". وذكر المصدر أن المجتمع الدولي قرر تحريم التجارب النووية في بطون الأرض بعد  أن وجد العلماء أن انفجارا قويا تحت سطح الأرض يمكن أن يتسبب في وقوع الزلزال، إلا  أن الولايات المتحدة استمرت في تجريب تقنيات غير نووية من هذا النوع. وعلى حسب  المصدر العسكري الروسي فإنه لا توجد معلومات تؤكد وجود التقنيات الحقيقية القادرة  على افتعال الزلازل.. "لكن يستمر العمل في هذا الاتجاه"

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه  8 و 55 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 19 مئويه 

نسبة الرطوبه /  45 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  1 كم



أترك المجال لشبووك & ملووك لإضافة مالديهما من أخبار
ان تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

----------


## احلام ضائعه

غاليتي شمعه
مشكوره ع الجهود الرائعه منك 
ويعطيك العافيه وعساك ع القوه 
ولازلنا ننتظر مايستجد من اخبار اليوم 
تحيااااتووو

----------


## ابو طارق

سوطا والسجن شهرين مقابل إهانتها

مديرة مدرسة الجبيل تتمسك بجلد طالبة أمام المعلمات

*لا اعرف  لماذا  هذا الاصرار  (لتفصل من المدرسة )*


شكله كان رايح يمسي عليهم  :toung:  لا واللي يضحك اسم البلده (الخرعاء)  :amuse:  خرعتني

*ما زلت اضحك  حتى  نهاية  كتابة  الرد* 


*منع برامج العريفي في الكويت بعد منعه من دخولها*

*اسئل الله ان ينتقم من هذا  الانسان  (الغبي ) رغم نيله شهادة دكتورا* 


روسيا تبلغ فنزويلا بأن زلزال هاييتي ناتج عن تجرية عسكرية

*امريكا الشيطان  الاكبر  (صدقت  يا ايها العظيم )  الامام الخميني  (قدس سره )*

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي * 

*شمعة تحترق* 

*اليوم الاخبار حلوة  رغم  ما فيها من ذبح  ومآسي* 

*مع كل تقدير*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الثلوج تغري مئات الأسر بالخروج من المنازل


ياسلاااااام نفسي اصور فلم هندي عالثلوج  :grin: يقال البنت رومنسية ههههه وانا مصابه بالإنفلونزا ههههههه بس هااااا  مش الخنازير .
يعطيك العافيه الغلا شمعة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

صعد للسطح عبر "مواسير الصرف الصحي" وموعد زواجه بعد أسبوع  !
ضبط شاب متلبساً بممارسة الرزيلة مع خادمة في منزل إعلامي  شهير



ضبطت الأجهزة الأمنية في الرياض شاباً متلبساً بممارسة الرزيلة مع الخادمة في  الغرفة الخاصة بها على سطح المنزل, بعد أن تسلق المواسير ليصل إليها, وتم توقيف  المتهم في مركز شرطة حي الملز بوسط الرياض للتحقيق, في حين أودعت الخادمة في سجن  النساء.

القصة بدأت عندما كان يهم إعلامي تلفزيوني مشهور, بالخروج من منزله  للحاق بموعد إعداد برنامجه, وإذا به يسمع أصواتاً غريبة تصدر من غرفة الخادمة,  فاتجه صوب الغرفة بحذر شديد ليتأكد من وجود رجل مع الخادمة, وأصوات تصدر من الغرفة  تدل على أن الاثنين في حالة تلبس بالزنا, فاتصل على الفور بالأجهزة الأمنية وقدم  بلاغاً بالواقعة, وطالب بسرعة نجدته خصوصاً أن أولاده صغار وموجودون في المنزل,  وكذلك زوجته, وقام المواطن بإحكام إغلاق جميع الأبواب والنوافذ بحذر شديد حتى لا  يشعر الجاني بوجود شيء.

وخلال 15 دقيقة كانت فرقة أمنية وصلت إلى المنزل,  وصعدت إلى غرفة الخادمة, لتكون المفاجأة الشاب في حالة تلبس بالزنا مع الخادمة  الأربعينية , فتم تسجيل محضر بالضبط والتلبس والحالة التي كان فيها الشاب مع  الخادمة, واقتياده إلى مركز شرطة الملز, حيث فتح تحقيق في الواقعة, ورحلت الخادمة  إلى سجن النساء بالملز .

وذكر الإعلامي - الذي تحتفظ "سبق" باسمه - أن خادمة  المنزل على علاقة بالشاب "في بداية الثلاثينات من العمر" وهي التي سهلت دخوله إلى  المنزل، بعد أن صعد على المواسير, وفتحت له الخادمة باب السطوح .

وعن واقعة  ضبطه قال الإعلامي: كنت  بصدد الخروج من المنزل  للحاق بموعد بث البرنامج  التلفزيوني ، إلا أن أصواتاً غريبة سمعتها قادتني إلى غرفة الخادمة وتأكدت من وجود  شخص غريب معها، فسارعت في طلب العون من رجال الأمن, الذين وصلوا إلى المنزل في أقل  من أربع دقائق، بعد أن أغلقت منافذ المنزل وأبوابه جميعها.

وأضاف الإعلامي  قائلاً: " تركت الجاني دون أن أشعره  بأي شيء يعكر صفوه، حتى وصلت الفرقة الأمنية،  التي بادرت باقتحام الغرفة، وكان الشاب مع الخادمة في موقف مشين، وجرى تسجيل القضية  لدى مركز شرطة حي الملز، وتوجيه الاتهام إليهما، واعترفت الخادمة التي تبلغ من  العمر أربعين عاماً بعلاقتها غير الشرعية بالمواطن منذ ثلاثة أشهر، ودخوله المتكرر  للمنزل متسلقاً عبر مواسير الصرف الصحي من خارج المنزل إلى سطوح المنزل، حيث تفتح  له الخادمة الباب المؤدي إلى داخل المنزل، ومن ثم إلى غرفتها مباشرة.

وأكد  الإعلامي أنه لن يتنازل أبداً عن اتهاماته للجاني الذي انتهك حرمة منزله, وتسبب في  إدخال الرعب والخوف في قلوب أولاده وزوجته، الذين يطالبوه بتغيير المنزل. الجدير  بالذكر أن موعد زفاف الجاني كان مقرراً له الأسبوع المقبل.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يستخدم كلبه المدلل لإثارة الرعب في نفوسهن
شاب يلجأ لتخويف الطالبات اللاتي يرفضن "معاكساته"





لجأ شاب يبلغ من العمر 20 عاماً اعتاد على معاكسة طالبات المدارس بمكة المكرمة إلى  أسلوب تخويف من ترفض الانصياع له باستخدام كلب أمريكي مدلل. وعلمت "سبق" أن عدداً  من أولياء أمور طالبات ثانوية بالعاصمة المقدسة تقدموا بشكوى رسمية لهيئة الأمر  بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بسبب تصرفات الشاب التي وصفوها بأنها "طائشة " , مشيرين  إلى أن من لا تستجيب له مصيرها " التخويف ".

 وتم القبض على الشاب بالقرب من  المدرسة وجرى تسليمه مع كلبه لمركز شرطة جياد، فيما عثر بحوزته على بطاقات عليها  رقمه وبعض عبارات الغزل , فيما أوضحت مصادر "سبق" أنه تمت إحالة ملف القضية لهيئة  التحقيق والادعاء العام التي ستبدأ التحقيق مع الشاب غدا الثلاثاء  .

----------


## ليلاس

* يسلموووووا يا الغلآ شموووع ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم*

----------


## نبراس،،،

شووكرا  لكم ولهذه الجهد الطيب
اتمنى لكما التوفيق داائما

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمييين ع الاخبااار شموع غنااتي*
*وربي يعطيكم الف عااافيه* 
*وملووك كل الشكر لجهودكِ غاليتي*
*دمتما بووود*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احلااام ..

يعاافيك ياارب

كل الشكر لحضورك حبيبتي

وتدووم لي هالمتابعه لاعدمتها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..

يعافيك باباتي ويحلي أيامك بالطاعه ورضا الرحمن

دوووم الضحكه ياارب ماتفارق وجهك

وتدوم لنا ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملوووكه ..





> الثلوج تغري مئات الأسر بالخروج من المنازل
> 
> 
> ياسلاااااام نفسي اصور فلم هندي عالثلوج يقال البنت رومنسية ههههه وانا مصابه بالإنفلونزا ههههههه بس هااااا  مش الخنازير .
>  يعطيك العافيه الغلا شمعة



بعد عمري ماتشوفي شر ومعافاه إن شالله

خلاص دام عندك انفلونزا خليك اش لك بالثلوج والتدحن عليها <<  :grin: موفلم هندي لا
اني قايله بروح هناك واجيب ليكم وياي ترس كفي ثلج  :toung:  عن الحسره

يعطي العافيه حبيبتي وعساك عالقوه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

لاعدمت هالطله ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

يقطع شيطانك  :weird:  عميت عيوني بهاللون كلما اركز في الكلام احسه يولع  :toung: 

قمت ظللته شسوي بعد  :worried: 

تسلم خيي وتدووم

لاعدمت هالحضور . . يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

يسلم قلبك ويعافيك حبيبتي

ويسلم لي هالطله ياارب

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و26 دقيقه مسائا ًً:

درجة الحراره / 18 مئويه 

نسبة الرطوبه /  42 %

سرعة الرياح / 5 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  1 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد أسبوعين من حادثة مطار نينوي أكوينو الدولي بمانيلا

القبض على سعودي بتهمة السرقة من سوق شهير في الفلبين



قبضت الشرطة الفلبينية على شاب سعودي بتهمة سرقة مجموعة سيديهات غنائية وملابس  للأطفال والكبار من احد المراكز التجارية ( مول ) في مدينة ماندالويونغ  .

وذكر المتحدث باسم وحدة التحقيقات في شرطة ماندالويونغ ، بان الشاب  السعودي ( ع . م . و ) ويبلغ من العمر ( 27 عاماً ) ، دخل المولات الشهيرة في  المدينة وحمل في يده حقيبة بلاستيكية زرقاء اللون غير شفافة تخص ذات المول ، وقام  بإخفاء عدد من السيديهات الغنائية فيها، إلى جانب ملابس أطفال وملابس للكبار  .

وأضاف بان رجال امن السوق تمكنوا من القبض على الشاب أثناء محاولته الفرار  من المول، وتم تسليمه للشرطة التي حققت معه ، واعترف المتهم بسرقته للإغراض التي  بلغت قيمتها 7 الاف بيسو (568 ريال ) .

وكان الشاب قد دخل مركز اس ام  ميغامول الشهير في مدينة ماندالويونغ بالفلبين يوم أمس الأول عند الساعة الخامسة  عصراً ( العاشرة مساء بتوقيت السعودية ) ، وقام بإخفاء سيديهات وملابس للأطفال  والكبار ، وحاول الخروج من المركز ، إلا أن احد رجال امن المركز قام بإيقافه وطلب  منه قسيمة الشراء والتي تبث دفعه لقيمة الأشياء التي يحملها في الحقيبة  .

ولكن المشتبه فر من الموقع فوراً وهو يحمل الحقيبة ، إلا انه تعثر وسقط  خارج المول خلال مطاردة رجل الأمن له ، وأصيب في يديه وأرجله وكدمات في وجهه ، وتم  القبض عليه وتسليمه للشرطة بمعية الإغراض التي قام بسرقتها.

وتأتي هذه  الحادثة بعد أسبوعين من حادثة الشاب السعودي ( هاني ) والذي قبض عليه في مطار  مطارنينوي أكوينو  الدولي بمانيلا ، بتهمة انتحاله شخصية طيار الخطوط السعودية  ودخوله إلى مناطق محظورة ، ما أدى إلى ترحليه إلى السعودية بعدها بعدة أيام .


 :weird:  ياعلي ويش هالفشله لا وعمره 27  

وين نودي وجوهنا موكفايه هذاك اللي مسوي نفسه طيار يجي هذا 
الظاهر كل اسبوع للشعب السعودي الكريم سالفه مع بني فلبين.. 
بس كله ولا هالفشله  (سرقه ) ياريت لوسارق شي يسوى  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشعوذ يحتال على سيدة أعمال سعودية بـ 3 ملايين ريال ويحرضها على قتل زوجها

تنظر المحكمة الجزئية بجدة الاسبوع المقبل في قضية سيدة اعمال سعودية ضد أحد  الاشخاص بدعوى قيامه بممارسة السحر والشعوذة والنصب عليها بأكثر من 3 ملايين ريال  اضافة إلى انتحاله شخصية ضابط بأحد القطاعات الامنية.
وبحسب المصادر كانت سيدة  الاعمال قد تقدمت في الفترة الماضية للجهات الامنية بشكواها ضد شخص يعمل لديها في  مشاريعها التجارية منذ اربع سنوات واتهمته بقيامه بتغيبها عن الوعي من خلال ارسال  رسائل شعوذة إلى جوالها من هاتفه النقال، واوهمها بأنه ضابط في احد القطاعات  الامنية، وتمكن من الحصول على مبلغ 3 ملايين ريال منها.
وعلى اثر هذه الشكوى  التي دعمتها بتسجيل صوتي للمتهم يحرضها من خلاله على قتل زوجها، قامت الجهات  الامنية ممثلة في البحث والتحري بإلقاء القبض عليه والتحفظ على هاتفه الجوال ورسائل  تحتوي على عبارات شعوذة، بالاضافة إلى اسطوانة ممغنطة للتسجيل الصوتي، حيث احيلت  اوراق القضية بعد اكتمال اجراءات التحقيق فيها من هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام إلى  المحكمة الجزئية بجدة، متضمنة مطالبة ممثل الادعاء بتطبيق عقوبة تعزيرية على المتهم  من خلال الاثباتات المرفقة مع القضية.

 :bigsmile:  اووف تطورت الشعوذه صارت عن طريق المسجات شعوذه مودرن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نقل أحد المصابين إلى مستشفى الحرس وتحرير آخر من عربة  القيادة

نجاة 286 راكباً من انحراف قطار عن مساره شرق الرياض




أدى انحراف قطار ركاب ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء على بعد 70 كلم شرق مدينة الرياض متجه إلى  المنطقة الشرقية وعلى متنه 186 راكباً إلى إصابة قائده واحتجاز مساعده. وباشر طيران  الدفاع المدني الحادث بطائرتين عموديتين بالإضافة إلى 8 فرق إنقاذ وفرقة الإخلاء  الطبي وفرقة إطفاء وكذلك مجموعة من الفرق الإسعافية تابعة لجمعية الهلال الأحمر  السعودي بالإضافة إلى فرق إسعاف الدفاع المدني الحادث.

 
وقال الناطق الإعلامي بمديرية الدفاع المدني بمنطقة الرياض النقيب عبدالله بن  صالح القفاري: "تم نقل أحد المصابين عن طريق طيران الدفاع المدني على وجه السرعة  إلى مستشفى الملك فهد بالحرس الوطني بالإضافة إلى قيام فرق الإنقاذ بالعمل على  تحرير المصاب الثاني من داخل عربة القيادة". وأضاف: "لا تزال إجراءات التحقيق جارية  لمعرفة أسباب الحادث من قبل جهة الاختصاص".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإمارات منعته بعد إكتشاف تلوثه

هيئة الدواء تحذر من استخدام منتج الأطفال "هيرو بيبي"



حذرت هيئة الغذاء والدواء السعودية المواطنين والمقيمين في السعودية من شراء منتج  هيرو بيبي الغذائي لتلوثه ببكتيريا انتيروباكتر ساكازاكي التي تؤدي إلى أضرار بالغة  بصحة الأطفال . 
 
وطالبت الهيئة بضرورة التخلص من هذا المنتج، مبينة أنها تتابع المستجدات  المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع وتنسق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة لاتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية  الضرورية لضمان عدم دخول هذا المنتج إلى أسواق المملكة من جهة، والتحري عن وجوده في  الأسواق المحلية من جهة أخرى.

 
وذكرت الهيئة أن اسم المنتج المذكور هيرو بيبي بالأرز وحليب المتابعة ووزنه  150 غراماً وتاريخ إنتاجه 12 مايو 2009، أما تاريخ انتهائه فهو 11 مايو 2010. مشيرة  إلى أنه صناعة تركية وأن رقم التشغيلة الخاصة به هي hero 11059.

 
وكانت وزارة البيئة والمياه الإماراتية أصدرت قراراً إدارياً بسحب ومنع تداول  منتج أغذية أطفال "هيرو" بسبب تلوثه ببكتيريا انتيروباكترساكازاكي .




وأشارت الوزارة إلى أنها ستتلف المنتج أو تعيده إلى بلد المنشأ تركيا تحت  إشراف السلطات الرقابية المختصة حسب النظام المتبع، منوهة بضرورة تكثيف الرقابة على  منتجات بدائل حليب الأم الخاصة بالأطفال الرضع من سن الولادة وحتى سن 12 شهرا  .

----------


## نبراس،،،

بعد أسبوعين من حادثة مطار نينوي أكوينو الدولي بمانيلا

القبض على سعودي بتهمة السرقة من سوق شهير في الفلبين



والله فشله ويش صااير يااناس 
كل يوم سالفه والله صرنا نستحي نقول نحن سعودييييين
اهلا اختي شمعه ان شاء الله الكتابه  بهذا اللون تكون احسن  :toung: 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اعترفت بجريمتها بعد التحقيقات المتواصلة ... خادمة تخنق ابن مكفولها بالدوادمي

استطاعت شرطة منطقة الرياض كشف غموض جريمة قتل بشعة ذهبت ضحيتها نفس بريئة , حيث  تلقى مركز شرطة محافظة الدوادمي بلاغاً عن وفاة حدث يبلغ من العمر 16 عاماً أحضر  للمستشفى من قبل ذويه , وجرى الانتقال الفوري لرجال التحقيق والخبراء المختصين إلى  المستشفى، وقد لوحظ من خلال المعاينة والفحص الظاهري للجثة وجود آثار انضغاط يحيط  بالقسم الأمامي أسفل العنق مع كدمات على أعلى الفخذ الأيسر وسحجة باليد اليمنى، مما  يشير إلى أن الوفاة فيها شبهة جنائية . 
جهة التحقيق ركزت اشتباهها في الخادمة  المنزلية (الآسيوية) 30 سنة كونها أول من شاهد الجريمة، وبدأت تحاصرها بالأسئلة  والقرائن وتعيد التحقيقات معها في أوقات مختلفة حتى اعترفت بجريمتها، حيث أفادت بأن  القتيل كان يسيء معاملتها، ما أجج نار الحقد في نفسها وجعلها تخطط للقضاء عليه قبل  الحادثة بثلاثة أيام، وأنها في يوم الجريمة راقبت المنزل حتى تأكدت من خروج صاحب  المنزل وزوجته، وبعد أن تأكد لها وجود شقيقات المجني عليه مجتمعات في غرفة الجلوس  أمام التلفاز، ترصدت للمجني عليه و اختبأت إلى أن خرج إلى فناء المنزل، ثم باغتته  من الخلف فأحاطت عنقه بحبل تخنقه بيد في حين سدت فمه وأنفه باليد الأخرى واستمرت  على هذا الحال حتى سقط على الأرض ميتاً ثم حاولت نقله من مكانه وعندما لم تستطع  تركته ملقى على ظهره ثم أبلغت أخواته بأن شقيقهن ساقط على ظهره وتظاهرت بأنها لا  تعرف السبب . 
أودعت الجثة الثلاجة تمهيداً لعمل الصفة التشريحية لمعرفة الأسباب  الحقيقية للوفاة واستصدار التقارير الطبية وشهادة الوفاة . 
. أما الجانية  فأوقفت رهن التحقيق الموسع لكشف المزيد من الحقائق ولمعرفة الدوافع الحقيقية  للجريمة، وستحال إلى القضاء المختص حال انتهاء الإجراءات النظامية التي تتخذ في مثل  هذه الجرائم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس 

خطك موحليووو  :something: 




> هلا اختي شمعه ان شاء الله الكتابه  بهذا اللون تكون احسن 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق



 :wut: ماغيرت شي نفس اللون
مووفق دووم خيي بس جوز << يعني بطل  يعني بلاااش يعني بلا عنااد  :slow:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 11و26 دقيقه مسائا ًً:

درجة الحراره / 17 مئويه 

نسبة الرطوبه / 51 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 4 كم

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووو شمووعه  وملوكه
على الأخبار
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عنيده

يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .. 

اخبار مشكله  والله .. 

كل خبر شكل .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

موووني ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

لاعدمت هالطله 

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنوود ..

يعافيك ويسلمك ياارب

تسلمي لي عالمتابعه ويدوم لي هالتواصل

موفقه ياارب

----------

